# 8 hours in Oslo



## musictom (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife and I will have an 8 hour layover in Oslo, Norway, this June. (It will be during the day). 

My question: we've never been there, and wondering how much of the town we can see/experience in 5-6 hours. Any suggestions? Tour bus? Walking tour? Stay in the airport? 

Thanks!!

Tom


----------



## Pedro (Feb 17, 2015)

musictom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I will have an 8 hour layover in Oslo, Norway, this June. (It will be during the day).
> 
> ...



There is not much to do around the airport, and 8 hours is a long layover.  I'd suggest to take the train from the airport to the city.  It is a 25 minute ride and the main train station is close to downtown.  You can walk anywhere from there.   Just allow enough time for the return and to go through security at the airport.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2015)

[Deleted-] Obviously my mind was in the wrong city. Sorry.


----------



## alanmj (Feb 18, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Tivoli amusement park. walking tour or just a boat ride through the canals. Rent a bike and ride. (hint) go to your neighborhood book store and read Rick Steves' or Lonely Planet guides and take some notes. There are suggestion for a short visit. My dog was born in Copenhagen, so I'll visit his kennel- I've kept up an email dialog with his breeder. She'll show us around.
> 
> We will be there on a cruise in May, along with Amsterdam, St. Petersburg and other Baltic Capitals. Overnights in AMS, St. Pete, and Stockholm. We hate cruise line tours, so will self cater.
> 
> Jim



Jim, I'm not sure Tom can get from Oslo airport to Copenhagen, see Tivoli, and back to Oslo airport in 8 hours... 

Pedro has the right idea. But beware of drinking a beer on the main pedestrian street - most expensive beer I have ever paid for in my life! 15 euro, which is $20. Actually, beware of spending any money on anything!


----------



## Xpat (Feb 18, 2015)

The train ride from airport to the city center is an easy one. You should check out Rick Steve's video https://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/video/tv-show/oslo which covers the main sights. 

With 5-6 hours I would suggest a stroll through the town center (short walk from train station) with a stop at City Hall before heading either to Frogner Park or Bigdoy island with its choice of museums (3 boat museums and the open-air folk museum). Make you way back to the station and if there's enough time, check out the Opera House on the harbor front, it's a short walk and within sight of the station.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 18, 2015)

Frogner Park includes the Vigeland sculptures.  It's a very interesting and unique attraction.  I can't think of anything else I've ever seen that was like it.  Worth the time if you can get there easily from the airport.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> Frogner Park includes the Vigeland sculptures.  It's a very interesting and unique attraction.  I can't think of anything else I've ever seen that was like it.  Worth the time if you can get there easily from the airport.



For more info see: http://www.vigeland.museum.no/en/vigeland-park


Richard


----------

